
Building Enterprise Software on LinkedIn's Consumer Stack - pancomplex
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2018/10/building-linkedin-talent-hub
======
thrower123
This headline is almost a winner at overhyped tech jargon buzzword bingo.

Bonus game: take a shot every time there is mention of an internal or in-house
system while reading the article.

------
m3kw9
Trying to copy amazon

